# Chemical Guys Citrus Wash & Gloss



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

well with the aid of Mr Blackthorn today became a bit of a review on a shampoo i had never tried before - CG citrus wash and gloss.

got it finally this morning 3.76l tub with pump top all in £25.00 from http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk.










initial impressions were good! but it was a bit daunting as the shampoo is more of a cream compared to the likes of gold class/DG901 etc etc,

when it hits the bucket and water is added it instanly curdles - unlike any shampoo ive had before, which to me was unsual, quick blast with the karcher into the bucket and it mixed up well producing a nice slick foamy wash solution.

i found in my 20L Dodo wash bucket one skoosh of CW&G was more than plenty for a decent wash.

onto the cleaning....

very very efficient at what it does producing a very slick and foamy wash when using the mitt and the cleaning power was awesome, it also has proper dirt and grime pulling power (see pic below of buckets after andys golf)

the only negative i found was that it killed beading ever so slightly, but this isnt really an issue as protection will still be present.










once the cars were washed 2bm and dried i evaluated the gloss part to the shampoos name, again does exactly what it says on the tin, providing both cars with an awesome shine and gloss from the wash stage alone.














































now, i decided to find out what it would be like in the foam lance and again it didnt fail to impress.

one pump into the 1L lance bottle produced high quality foam that was an excellent for the pre-wash stage.
and i feel that if you had only time for a touchless foam wash this would be an ideal combo.










so in conclusion Chemical guys Citrus Wash and Gloss is by far one of the best shampoo/paint cleansers ive tried to date and ill be stocking it in my arsenal for many a time to come!
:thumbs:

Dave

(sorry if there is already a little review on this :thumb


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Its a really nice shampoo but I still prefer Optimum shampoo ................... lol


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

not another one i have to try lol


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Afraid so.:lol:


----------



## stu197 (Mar 1, 2009)

Nice write up mate,Mine only turned up yesterday not used this stuff before,I'm looking forward too giving it a blast now.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

stu197 said:


> Nice write up mate,Mine only turned up yesterday not used this stuff before,I'm looking forward too giving it a blast now.


Make sure to use the correct amount 28ml for 2 gallons IIRC


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

RosswithaOCD said:


> Make sure to use the correct amount 28ml for 2 gallons IIRC


14ml for 2gallons ross


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Damn lol


----------



## King (Apr 8, 2009)

How harsh is the stripping action in this? I'm looking for a new light shampoo for quick cleans and like the sound of this but will it strip of wax layers? Should I stick to something like dodo btbm?

Sorry to hijack but thanks for any replies.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

it wont strip wax, it just seemed to reduce beading sligtly.

a normal top up of Z8 etc and it will return as normal


----------



## BRUN (May 13, 2006)

i found it too strong, as in it stripped my lsp

also found after having washed the car it was covered in a greasy residue which needed another wash with a different shampoo to remove


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

I had the same experience as Brun. 

I found due to its strength, it reduced the life of my wax. 

Never really got on with it, so gave it away!


----------



## BRUN (May 13, 2006)

ive thought of giving mine away aswell or selling it on


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Its a funny one, i found that if i wanted the correct amount of lube, then it would strip the wax, if i wanted to protect the wax, i didn't have enough lube. 

It does have its uses though, i found on big details, i used to use it to strip everything off as much as possible. Worked very well then!


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

washed it again tonight, its deffo not stripping the wax on the ibiza but it seems to temporarly kill beading, when i soaked it tonight before the wash beading was as normal, after the was it was noticeably reduced so ill soak it with the hose again tomorrow and see if the beading returns


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Worth checking out that, see what you think. 

My wax didn't last very long at all after it unless i used the smallest amounts.

I had a week old Pete's 53 on my E30. Normally lasts about 4 weeks at least, protection was gone a a week later after 2 washes. 

I think reason your beading is changed is because its affecting your LSP in some way or another. I found protection was still there but it was definatly reducing the durability of my LSP. I was following the dilutions to the T too. 

There are shampoo's out there in my experience that have no effect at all.

Report back soon! Be interesting on seeing your outcomes.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

no worries dude, will give her a going over as planned tomorrow same process as today


----------



## BRUN (May 13, 2006)

did anyone else get the greasy residue i experienced ?


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

nope none here anyway as yet


----------



## jeroens (Nov 24, 2008)

BRUN said:


> did anyone else get the greasy residue i experienced ?


Yes, Yes, have that too... Hate it.

This happens esp. on parts that start to dry when washing the rest of the car (too long before the rinse down). Rinse does not remove it.

Like how it foams and cleans but the residue is a real b.tch


----------



## point blank (Dec 4, 2006)

I have the bottles and not the gallon container and find that one capfull in a large gritguard bucket is enough for a good wash, a press of your despenser might be too much as the bottle caps are only small.
One thing that does annoy me is that it seperates in the bottle and requires one hell of a good shake before use, which isn't easy as its very thick, especially when the bottle is near full with little air space.


----------



## BRUN (May 13, 2006)

yup very true


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

hmmm, went out again today and washed as normal,

no greasy residue and again slight reduction in beading, car was dried and re wetted and beading was back as normal 

quite like the stuff TBH 

i do have product separation but a swift shake and its fine


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I have no problems with it


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Just read the other day about CG Shampoos striping wax and leaving residue (can't find the thread now). I was about to order some GC Extreme Body Wash & Wax. I ordered some Meg's Shampoo Plus instead, it's £8 cheaper for the US gallon. The shampoo arrived today, yet to try it.


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

I use S+ now, its great. 

Nice to hear the shampoo suited you, its a great shampoo, i just couldn't get on with it!


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

It's the best shampoo I've tried. As said a little goes a long way and a capfull is enough for an average bucket. 

It dosen't strip wax, if it did then why does it not get rid of the white wax stains on my black plastic?

I think the beading issue may be caused by the 'Gloss' additive. I know the yanks seem to prefer Citrus Wash, so it would be nice to have a side by side test.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

agree, ive been washed the car 3 days in a row with CW+G and will again today as a final test, protection is deffinatley still present


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

ONR is much eaiser


----------



## mark-gts (Jul 27, 2006)

Really tempted to try some of this may be in with my next order for sure :thumb:


----------



## lord melch (Aug 15, 2007)

FYI : 1 Imperial fluid ounce = 28.4130742 millilitres

so approx

14ml to 2 gallons great for wash
56ml to 1 gallon great for cleanser - by by LSP..



CG Web Site said:


> Extremely concentrated and highly versatile 1/2 oz mixes with 1-2 gallons of water for a superior wash.
> 
> As a paintwork cleanser dilute 2oz with 1 gallon water for superior surface cleaner to remove built up grime and leftover wax


Great stuff, a little goes a long way and great results..


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I used mine yesterday,a good splodge (car was filthy and lsp was being changed) looked spot on afterwards.Then I applied some cg blitz!


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

i only use Chemical Guys Citrus Wash & Gloss for cleaning the static caravan now.not that it doesnt do the job,i just much prefer 901.


----------



## Hair Bear (Nov 4, 2007)

Yep - used it this morning, quite strong - car was minging.

Dry, AG Fast Glass and a spritz of CG Synthetic Detailer later - looks stunning 

Needs a claying though - could feel the cloths catching all over :wall:


----------



## Cliomad25 (Nov 11, 2008)

I tried this a little while back now, and have stuck with it. It foams up really well, and leaves a very glossy/wet finish. I've labelled it the 'Ronseal' of detailing, i.e. it does exactly what it says on the tin  I use this along with Sonus Carnauba Spritz afterwards to finish off and it looks like I've just waxed! 

I've never had a problem with soapy residue, but then I do rinse down well with a watering can after washing each panel, to make sure all the residue has been removed.


----------

